# My Tiels



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

First up are the two Tiels I've had for almost 3 years. They've been featured here before, they used to be my partners birds but we have since separated and the birds stayed behind. We used to think we had a pair but now think both of these are hens.

Rex










Pepper










I went on a mission yesterday to find a mate for my two girls. I brought two more Tiels home in the hope that one will turn out to be a boy. Neither are named as yet so if you have any ideas, throw em at me. The white one is fairly quiet and doesn't bite, which is good, but the yellow one is very bitey, hopefully he'll calm down in time.

Thinking maybe "Snow" for this one 









Should call this one "Jaws" with the way he bites lol











And all together.










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous The whiteface pied is a male.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks. I was pretty confident on the white faced, not sure on the other yet although it's tail feathers show no barring at all. Still fumbling my way through all this genetics/sexing stuff, it's confusing 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

they are all gorjus


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I think you should name the yellow bird "Racket" lol. I don't know why that name came to my mind.


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the whiteface! I always wanted one but I always get a normal tiel.  I can never find any other around my town except lutinos. Still pretty though.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre gorgeous.I also loved the playpen


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

they are ALL beautiful!! LOVE the play yard!! where did you get that?


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, they are gorgeous. Unfortunately the most gorgeous of the lot is no longer with us. She was a hand raised Tiel, Tex, who was very attached to my teenage son. A few months back he stormed out of the house in one of his teenage moods and one of his not so bright friends stood there holding the door open, Tex took off to find her boyfriend, we never got her back  A very sad time as we had had her for almost 3 years and I still miss her.

Tex.



















The play gym was bought from one of the pet stores in Mackay. It's nothing flash really and wouldn't be too hard to build one, I might even build them a bigger one now that there is more birds.

I also need to build them a bigger shower perch :yes:










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Broke the camera out for a few more photos.

Little fella being taught how to chew toothpicks to shreds, a favourite activity of my other two.



















The other new guy is still a little standoffish but I think he'll come round.










Rex strutting her stuff.










A few portraits.





































Dave.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh they are absolutely delightful ... thanks for sharing


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

All of your birds are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos of your birds!!! LOVE the whiteface, he is stunning!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my they are so cute


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

All of your cockatiels are soooo beautiful!!! Sorry to hear about Tex...:'( she sure was a good looking cockatiel. I also like your play gym too!! Can't stop looking at your pics~!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Tex was adorable, although she was really very clueless about stuff. I don't think she had much contact with other birds when she was raised as she much preferred to do people things to bird things. When our other birds hear large Cockatoos or other dangerous birds outside, they all go on alert, not Tex, she didn't care about other birds, but when someone she knew walked in the room then the crest went up and the call went out to come and pick her up


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

A few more photos of the crew from today 

Pepper



















Rex




























Snowy










and Chopper (cause he's mean lol)










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your portraits Dave I am truly impressed.Cant wait to show them to the hubby, Photography is his hobby.Gorgeous birds you have got .Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thank you nassrah


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, it is official. I want ALL of your birds AND your camera


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks JaimeS, I wish I was capable of driving the camera to it's full potential. But you did inspire me to break it out and experiment with a few settings, the last couple of these were in full manual mode, gotta be happy with these 














































Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh i love that second photo there, peeking out lol .... and the last one looks like he should work for the mob ... great photo's Dave!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome photos! May I ask what type of camera it is? And I have to say I just love Pepper, and what an appropriate name


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks SuzieQueue, I liked that picture of Pepper peeking out from behind the cage too. Rex used to have this habit of hiding behind transparent things like the cage door or tiny pieces of dowel and she was always sure that nobody could see her. She used to mainly do it after she had done something stupid like messed up a landing or slipped off a perch. It was hilarious watching her "disappear" behind things that you could plainly see through. She doesn't do that any more though.

JaimeS, the camera is a Canon 40D. Most of these recent shots are taken using a 70-200mm F4L lens and a 580EXII flash. The lens is a bit long for close up work but it's the only good lens I own lol.

Dave.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Dave!


----------



## Zandra (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, beautiful pictures of beautiful tiels!!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Zandra 

A couple more from tonight then that's it, I promise lol, I have to go back to work tomorrow so no more pics for a while.

Chopper caught having a nap at the cage door.










Beautiful Snowy, (might shorten that to Snow yet)










Rex in one of her favourite hiding spots, on a swing that hangs off the side of the play area. A favourite hangout for all the birds when they are resting.










Pepper checking out the roof  Just a question on Pepper, in the pearl mutations do the tail feathers mean anything when it comes to sexing? The fairly solid colouring to the tail feathers was one of the reasons we assumed she was a he.










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous, as always


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol OMG i want u to come take some pix of my tiels and make them bewdaful 

Gorjus pix again !


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words  

SuzieQueue, maybe if I was just a little closer lol


Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## richierick (May 8, 2012)

They are absolutely amazing and beautiful birds. They look so cute!!!.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thank you richierick


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Snowy took a sunflower seed from my hand for the first time today  

It can be so frustrating when you seem to be making no progress but then they go and surprise you by showing a little more trust than the day before. 

Chopper is still very skittish, although he did begin to reach out for a seed that was in my hand so that shows that I'm slowly gaining his trust.

Dave.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

I'll keep my flock pictures in this thread to avoid having too many threads on the go at once :wacko:

I took Prettyboy in a couple of weeks ago as his owners didn't want him any more. He looked and acted like he had had a rough life, but he's coming around and can be the snuggliest of birds when he's in the mood. 










Sometimes he just doesn't want to be with me or be handled and seems very anxious to be with the other tiels. The other 4 are all paired off and they wouldn't tolerate him anyway, so I picked up a normal grey hen to keep Prettyboy company when he can't/doesn't want to be out. She is un-named as yet, although I'm leaning towards Chica, girl in Spanish, well, according to Google translate anyway.



















That's absolutely it for this flock, until we can move out of town, which isn't happening in the real near future.

Dave.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Both are gorgeous.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Both are very pretty. I think Chica is a perfect name


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Chica is correct 
They are beautiful!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

And Chica it is  

She has been sitting on my shoulder for a while now. The breeder I got her (and Snowy) off must handle his birds a lot. He sells these as aviary birds but they are both very quiet, quieter than some birds I've seen advertised as hand raised. He does hand raise tiels as well, I can only imagine how quiet they would be.

And his prices are way better than any of the pet stores too


----------

